# Marvellous New York



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

It has been many years since I was able to visit New York and it has always been one fo my favourite places on the planet. 

I finally managed to get back there and here are my many many photographs from that trip.


Obviously I will be posting the many well known sights that one does take in NYC however I like to capture all sorts of things, so this first post is what I managed to capture on my way into the city through Queens. I find it so intersting to see the outlying areas and districts of a city as I enter them. 


Hope you all enjoy





JFK Airport by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

JFK Airport by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

JFK Airport by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flushing Meadows by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lefrak City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Island City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan from Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Island City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan from Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Island City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Island City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Citibank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Island City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Citibank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Island City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greenpoint by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Williamsburg by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newton Creek Treatment Plant by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan from Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Island City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queensboro Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan From Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan From Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan From Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manhattan From Queens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

49th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

49th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hunters Point by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

51st Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

51st Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 37th St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 37th St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3rd Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 37th St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 37th St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lexington Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 37th St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 33rd St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 33rd St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 33rd St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

"hella good"..indeed..kay:kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing - NYC.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots and I particularly like those very tall but slender new buildings.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 32nd Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 32nd Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 31st Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Epic by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Francis of Assisi Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

2 Penn Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nelson Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

2 Penn Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photo updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

St. Francis of Assisi Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

BOA Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Francis of Assisi Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 31st Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Francis of Assisi Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Cass Gilbert by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

150 W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

150 W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Cass Gilbert by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Cass Gilbert by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Cass Gilbert by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Cass Gilbert by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Beatrice by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The NOMA by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

277 5th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Beatrice by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The NOMA by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Virgin Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

277 5th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

277 5th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Virgin Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Ace Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gilsey House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1201 Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 29th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gilsey House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nomad Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

12 West 27th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

12 West 27th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1150 Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 27th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

400 Park Avenue South by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 26th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

212 Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 26th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

212 Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

W 25th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Madison and MSP Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

212 Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Madison and MSP Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Metropolitan Life North Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Metropolitan Life North Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New York Life Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worth Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Flatiron Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway & Fifth by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worth Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worth Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

5th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

5th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worth Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Ive put together a video of my trip, hope you enjoy!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

10 Madison Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Metropolitan Life North Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

170 5th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New York Life Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worth Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

10 Madison Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

10 Madison Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

E 23rd St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flatiron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Madison Sq Park & Fifth Avenue


Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New York Life Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Madison Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New York Life Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Met Life Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marble Collegiate Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 29th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Marble Collegiate Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SP+ Parking by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 29th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 29th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 31st Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley/Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley/Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley/Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P1890696 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley/Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bank of America by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley/Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 34th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Macy's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Macy's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Macy's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Macy's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

The Cass Gilbert by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Cass Gilbert by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 30th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire State Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 32nd Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 32nd Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herald Towers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greeley Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1270 Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

740 Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Boil by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square East by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver Center for Arts and Science by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver Center for Arts and Science by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Waverly Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Univercity Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Garibaldi Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WSQP Student Climate Strike by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WSQP Student Climate Strike by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Garibaldi Statue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WSQP Student Climate Strike by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WSQP Student Climate Strike by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Judson Memorial Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WSQP Student Climate Strike by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WSQP Student Climate Strike by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WSQP Student Climate Strike by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Arch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Arch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

NYU by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Arch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

NYU by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Islamic Center NYU by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P1890969 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Arch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Alexander Lyman Holley Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alexander Lyman Holley Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alexander Lyman Holley Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square W by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square W by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverly Pl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

29 Washington Square W by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square W by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington Square N by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Macdougal Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Macdougal Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 8th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greenwich Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 8th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jefferson Market Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jefferson Market Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 9th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jefferson Market Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jefferson Market Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jefferson Market Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jefferson Market Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

418 6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jefferson Market Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 9th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

418 6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gay Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Christopher St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stonewall Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stonewall Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stonewall Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stonewall Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 4th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stonewall National Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stonewall National Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Stonewall National Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christopher Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Avenue S. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Avenue S. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Big Gay Ice Cream Shop by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Avenue S. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7th Avenue S. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jekyll And Hyde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

22 Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Little Owl Restaurant by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove & Bedford by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Owl Restaurant by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Owl Restaurant by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grove St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Bedford St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P1910252 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool pictures and street scenes.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 11th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bleeker Playground by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abingdon Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abingdon Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abingdon Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 12th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Casa Magazines by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 12th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Casa Magazines by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Casa Magazines by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jane St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Rembrandt by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jane St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jackson Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Horatio St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

80 Eighth Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

122 Greenwich by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## caldrooneflyer (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice pics. Check out this collection of drone videos from New York City (and surrounding environs) it's pretty amazing:

https://www.airvuz.com/collection/aerial-views-of-new-york-city?id=rJBM1jbEl


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Santuario de Ntra. Señora de Guadalupe En San Bernardo by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

345 Meatpacking by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

345 Meatpacking by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

345 Meatpacking by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

345 Meatpacking by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 Manhattan West by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots, architecture, atmosphere, character. Really showcases the vibrant neighbourhoods of NYC. Luv the Jefferson Market library too I have to say. :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you so much! Yes its a lovely bilding isn't it?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dior 9th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

412 W 15th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Apple W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

9th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Apple W 14th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dior 9th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

9th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

9th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

9th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 13th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gansevoort Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

9th Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W 13th St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Serafina by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

38 Gansevoort by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gansevoort Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fort Gansevoort by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

55 Gansevoort St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gansevoort St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gansevoort St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gansevoort St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gansevoort St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gansevoort St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meatpacking District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Washington St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hudson Yards by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitney Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The High Line by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Washington St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again Kyle, really very nice photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Pier 1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Front St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

DUMBO by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

DUMBO by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Dumbo by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from NYC


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Two Bridges by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Two Bridges by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Manhattan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Manhattan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from NYC


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eight Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Verizon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

40 Wall St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

70 Pine St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eight Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Verizon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more from NYC


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics and I love your Brooklyn Bridge images.🍺


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank You!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

One Manhattan Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pearl St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Avenue of the Finest by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Verizon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eight Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eight Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eight Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower East Side by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower East Side by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

US Courthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pearl St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 Centre St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Murry Bergtraum High School For Business Careers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Murry Bergtraum High School For Business Careers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eight Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Murry Bergtraum High School For Business Careers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Brooklyn Bridge Promenade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8 Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

US Courthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Verizon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

US Courthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pace University by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New York City Police Department by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Emigrant Industrial Savings Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Emigrant Industrial Savings Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

US Courthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 Centre St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New York City Police Department by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge Promenade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 Centre St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

World Trade Center by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8 Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8 Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Murray St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 Centre St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 Centre St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8 Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beekman St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

8 Spruce St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

15 Park Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Barclay St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vesey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vesey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

30 Vesey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vesey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

90 Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

1 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vesey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fulton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Hilton Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vesey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Woolworth Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Reflection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from NYC


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

21 Dey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

56 Leonard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3&4 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W. Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Oculus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Memorial Pool by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Memorial Pool by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WTC Memorial Pool by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vesey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from New York City


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

One WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

7 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Goldman Sachs HQ by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Goldman Sachs HQ by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3&4 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

4 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ground Zero by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr



One WTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC once again


----------

